# Sump System?



## Burns412 (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh it's just me again.
Soooooooo. I hope I'm not being lazy, I still plan to do some investigation myself, but does anyone know or have step by step instructions on how to build the best sump filter I can build? This is just something I would like to get into one day. I have a extra 35gal tank I could use. Would a 35gal even work?


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Sumps are good for freshwater. My 75 has a 20 high sump. a 35 could work as a sump on your 75. Does your 75 happen to be already predrilled with overflow boxes? If not, you will have to go with an overflow box that hangs off the back. Others here could probably recommend one (I think Eshoppes makes one?).

Basically you'll just plumb an overflow box to your sump under the tank. You'll probably want the water to drip through some sort of shelving system (e.g. a modded sterite shelf with holes in the top and holes drilled in each shelf. The shelving system can sit inside or literally on top of the lip of the 35 gal tank. You can do filter pads (coarse, then medium, then fine) from top to bottom. Then below that you can have your biomedia. Hope that helps. Finally, a return pump will pump the filtered water back into the main tank.

That's how I'm going to build out my 75 gallon sump on my new 180gal. I'll post pics later once I get it up and running. Going to be another 1-2 weeks before i even get my 180 tank/stand.

-Zeke



Burns412 said:


> Oh it's just me again.
> Soooooooo. I hope I'm not being lazy, I still plan to do some investigation myself, but does anyone know or have step by step instructions on how to build the best sump filter I can build? This is just something I would like to get into one day. I have a extra 35gal tank I could use. Would a 35gal even work?


----------



## Burns412 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ah, thank you. That is a good start to think of what kinda stuff I need to start getting.
And no, this tank is not predrilled. 










zwanged said:


> Sumps are good for freshwater. My 75 has a 20 high sump. a 35 could work as a sump on your 75. Does your 75 happen to be already predrilled with overflow boxes? If not, you will have to go with an overflow box that hangs off the back. Others here could probably recommend one (I think Eshoppes makes one?).
> 
> Basically you'll just plumb an overflow box to your sump under the tank. You'll probably want the water to drip through some sort of shelving system (e.g. a modded sterite shelf with holes in the top and holes drilled in each shelf. The shelving system can sit inside or literally on top of the lip of the 35 gal tank. You can do filter pads (coarse, then medium, then fine) from top to bottom. Then below that you can have your biomedia. Hope that helps. Finally, a return pump will pump the filtered water back into the main tank.
> 
> ...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f37/simple-diy-sump-filter-42406.html
This was the latest filter I built for my 120g fowlr.It's been running formaybe a month and seems to be working flawlessly.The idea was to make a simple and very effective sump.
You will need an overflow box,not being pedrilled ,but CPR and Reef Octopus are both very good and easily found on line.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

This is the link Reefing Madness usually uses with salt water people who have questions about sumps.Many good designs in here also;
Melevsreef.com | Acrylic Sumps & Refugiums


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Im just Supervising now.


----------



## Nappy (Nov 24, 2010)

I had used electric PVC hose (the green one that looks like a spring) cut in a lot of 1" pieces and put it inside one of those 5 gallon buckets of paint, and it has worked fairly fine for over a year. BUT, a friend of mine who happens to have a machine shop which i visit frequently was working on a piece of what they call "Teflon" to make a bushing, and I saw all those shavings and told him to save them for me. When he had a good amount he gave them to me, and I replaced the PVC I had with the Teflon shavings. 

The result? Here it goes. The water got whitish on the third day which made me panic, but on the fourth and every day since, it has been clearer than any aquarium I have ever seen in my life. To this day, I strongly recommend those shavings as bio filters. They really are fantastic. Here's a link to check the material. 
TEFLON PTFE SCRAP


----------

